# Fusible microondas



## Xares (Dic 13, 2017)

Hola, recientemente le he cambiado el fusible a mi microondas. El problema es que no encontré un un fusible de ceramica a 12 amperios como el que tenia, y compre dos de los normales de cristal, uno a 10 amperios y otro a 15.

He puesto el de 15 amperios ¿creéis que podría dar algún problema o podría ser peligroso?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

Cómo no sabemos si el que tenía era lento , normal , rápido y tampoco sabemos del que reemplazaste . . .  No creo que haya problemas .

Si saltó podría ser que usaron el microondas sin nada adentro , o que el capacitor esté dando fallos.

Saludos !


----------



## Xares (Dic 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo no sabemos si el que tenía era lento , normal , rápido y tampoco sabemos del que reemplazaste . . .  No creo que haya problemas .
> 
> Si saltó podría ser que usaron el microondas sin nada adentro , o que el capacitor esté dando fallos.
> 
> Saludos !



hola DOSMETROS. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea si los fusibles son lentos, rápidos o no...  No pone nada en los fusibles, y yo ni sabia que existieran varios tipos.
 Añado foto, que no pude antes. El de arriba es el original que venia en el microondas , y el otro el de 10 amp que no llegué a usar. Tiene el hilo plano.

Con el de 15 amp el microondas funciona perfectamente. La duda que tenia era solo si podría ser peligroso por ser de 15 en vez de 12 como el original

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

Probá con el de 10 , si es rápido se quemará en seguida , si es lento será una buena protección , total siempre podés volver al de 15 

P.D.: Si el de porcelana tiene una arena fina adentro es muy lento


----------



## Xares (Dic 13, 2017)

Ok gracias, Pues probaré el de 10 con el microondas al maximo a ver si se funde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

.


----------



## JTesla (Dic 18, 2017)

Buenas, ya que mencionáis el capacitor, podriais detallar cual es su función especifica en el horno microondas juntamente con el diodo? Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2017)

¿ Google ? 

Es un doblador de tensión


----------



## mezafono (Dic 18, 2017)

Hay videos de multiplicadores de tension en el youtube.
Hola Dosmetros, sabes la razon por la cual la antena de microondas, puede dañarse? un dia me encontre con un microondas, sacaba chispas tipicas del corto supuse que era eso, crei que era la sidelite, la cambie por una totalmente nueva, pero seguía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2017)

Cuando se daña el copito a la salida del magnetrón comienzan los chispazos , creo que se daña por usar el horno sin nada adentro , ejemplo secar medias de nylon  

Se reemplaza el copito y vuelven a la normalidad.


----------



## mezafono (Dic 18, 2017)

Supongo que el copiloto te refieres, a la punta del magnetron, he visto videos donde algunos improvisan la lamina de un condensador electrolitico, que no me da mucha seguridad eso. 

Y si pongo medias pero en modo descongelar en lugar de dorar cres que funcione?

Me acabas de dar una idea para hacer un check list


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2017)

Me parece que el "copito" tapa de la antena conviene hacerlo de un caño de cobre de la medida adecuada , buscar un tornillo o eje macizo que quepa justo e ir golpeando los bordes hacia adentro para cerrarlo , luego repasarle el ojal con lima redonda. El cobre se ablanda calentando al rojo y enfriandolo violentemente en agua , repetidas veces.






Se venden sueltos.











 Y no se si no lo haría con un dedal de costura


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2017)

son fusibles lentos ,hay veces que se queman porque andan mal los suich de la puerta, hay una pocicion que deja en corto la alimentación


----------



## mezafono (Dic 19, 2017)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> son fusibles lentos ,hay veces que se queman porque andan mal los suich de la puerta, hay una pocicion que deja en corto la alimentación



Tambien puede ser, habria que revisar continuidad, basandose en su estado del switch NC o NO, son normalmente 3 switch o 2?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2017)

normalmente tienen 3, pero hay modelos con 4 suich


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que el "copito" tapa de la antena conviene hacerlo de un caño de cobre de la medida adecuada , buscar un tornillo o eje macizo que quepa justo e ir golpeando los bordes hacia adentro para cerrarlo , luego repasarle el ojal con lima redonda. El cobre se ablanda calentando al rojo y enfriandolo violentemente en agua , repetidas veces.
> 
> http://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1FP0RI...eel-Cap-Aerial-Cap-Four-Models-For-Galanz.jpg
> 
> ...



Yo creía que cuando eso estaba roto, el magnetrón no servía más


----------



## Hakoy (Abr 24, 2018)

Yo compraría otro microondas me parece un poco peligroso lo que tratas de hacer... Yo suelo visitar 
sitio online de venta de maquinaria y compro lo que realmente no puedo reparar, el microondas es muy delicado. Hace poco estuve leyendo sobre esto en gironanoticies.com .


----------

